

Show HN: Free Team Chat & Public Chat Rooms - shloper
http://www.hashworld.co/#world

======
cheerleader
Very nice. It's like irc + upvoting? It would be interesting to hear what
direction you plan to take it in. Are you going to keep it as a personal
project or try to build it into something like HipChat?

Keep up the good work!

~~~
shloper
wow, what a kind reply. Thank you!

For now, it's just a pet project, I'm not yet sure in which direction to go.
But I'm pretty sure it's not going to be like hipchat, in the sense that it
will not be just a place to chat with co-workers or friends.

I would like to capture the spirit of IRC as it was in the 90's, really. A
place to hangout and have mass discussions with lots of people...

------
xssbitch
Xssman strikes again. Secure your code kiddies.

~~~
shloper
It's just an alpha release... it's on my todo list :-)

------
gwae
So... it's just like IRC, but with some XSS ?

